# Benalmadena



## Guest (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi all, moving out to benalmadena in October with my hubby and 2 young children. Does anyone on here live in or near benalmadena?Would be great to get some advice about schools and local life for expats. 
Thanks
Katy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Ktlaws said:


> Hi all, moving out to benalmadena in October with my hubby and 2 young children. Does anyone on here live in or near benalmadena?Would be great to get some advice about schools and local life for expats.
> Thanks
> Katy


Yes, we lived there, on an urbanizacion called Torremuelle, its lovely. My children went to the international school there. Life there is much the same as anywhere else, accept its hotter in the summer than the UK - school run, shopping, cooking cleaning... 

The rules of living in Spain are different now tho. Because theres mass employment, you now have to prove you have an adequate income and that you have sorted your healthcare provision before you can become a resident (after 90 days). However, assuming you have that sorted. You simply find a property, get your paperwork sorted and register. If your children are going to attend a state school then you simply take the aforementioned paperwork to the local ayuntamiento and they will allocate them a school

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks Jo, my boys are 2 1/2 and 17 months. Looking to put my eldest Noah into pre school as he would be starting here in sept. I've been in touch with a couple of bilingual ones. Do you know if pre schooling is free from the age of 3 if you are a resident? we will be staying at my mums which is in arenal golf for the first couple of months why we get our bearings. 
X


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Ktlaws said:


> Thanks Jo, my boys are 2 1/2 and 17 months. Looking to put my eldest Noah into pre school as he would be starting here in sept. I've been in touch with a couple of bilingual ones. Do you know if pre schooling is free from the age of 3 if you are a resident? we will be staying at my mums which is in arenal golf for the first couple of months why we get our bearings.
> X


The schools take children from 3 and are free to residents, but you will need to sort out the paperwork,as I say, thats changed recently (April 24th) and you do need to make sure you have your NIE numbers AND residencias - and to obtain that you will need proof of earnings and healthcare. Some schools claim to be bilingual, but its not really necessary as kids pick the language up very quickly. 

My children were older so we put them into an international school. We're now back in the UK cos the commute to the UK for work for my husband got too much and my kids wanted to come back for their education

Jo xxx


----------

